# BUG REPORT? - Remote Address



## SJ HART (Feb 12, 2003)

I tried several times to switch my 921 from address 1 to address 6 using the supplied remote. The remote would change, but never the 921. Grabbed my 6000 remote and tried it, worked the first time. Anyone else have this problem? Thanks. SJ


----------



## rudolpht (Nov 6, 2002)

It did work for me. Assume you were on Sys Info page. I also disconnect the UHF antennas on my other units when I do it, because once I had an issue of changing two units concurrently to the same ID. 

The process out to be in the index, it' was a hassle to track down.

Tim


----------



## SJ HART (Feb 12, 2003)

I'll try it again to validate (and yes, the sys info page was up as I was able to change it with the 6000 remote). Really strange, as I have done this many times before with other receivers. However, this is the first DISH unit (that I have) that the remote does not output both IR and UHF. SJ


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I had a little trouble at first as well. I think the timing for this process is a little different with the 921 than with previous receivers.

Here's what I did that worked:
1. Pull up sysinfo page
2. Press SAT on the remote until red lights blink
3. Enter new address on remote
4. Press # key on remote
5. Wait until red lights stop blinking on remote
6. Press record, and address will be changed.

Step 5 is the new one in this process for me.


----------



## Hootsob (Feb 26, 2005)

SJ HART said:


> I tried several times to switch my 921 from address 1 to address 6 using the supplied remote. The remote would change, but never the 921. Grabbed my 6000 remote and tried it, worked the first time. Anyone else have this problem? Thanks. SJ


I am currently having the same problem. I spent a hour or on the phone with a tech, he had me do all types of test and finally decided I needed a new remote. The remote was free but had to pay 14.95 shipping (Seems steep to me???). That was last Thursday (2/24/05) and the remote came in yesterday (03/01/05). It does exactly the same thing as the old remote.

Back on the phone, different tech this time, ran the same test again (Even though everything is supposed to be in my database) and this time it was decided I had the wrong software. I was told to download the new version and all my troubles would be cured. WRONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Back on the phone, different tech, started wanting me to do all those test again (Even though all this is supposed to be in my database?????) After several times of being put on hold, he decided that he would turn me over to the 921 team. Of course I couldn't talk to them last night, I was assured someone would be in touch with me within 48 hours (Yea Right) He did say it sounded like the receiver, but it could be I just got another bad remote.

The funny thing is, an old remote I have (I think it's off my 522 unit????) works just great with the 921 with the exception of the MUTE and VOLUMN controls. I can even reprogram the remote channel. Of course there are no PIP controls on this remote and I have to manually turn the Dish Network 34" HDTV on/off.
I'll let you know what happens if it does??????


----------



## Hootsob (Feb 26, 2005)

03/11/05: Okay gang, the 921 remote problems have all been fixed. I think I have to Thank Mark for making this happen. 

The next day after contacting Mark, I received four calls from the 921 Tech Team. One at work and two at home. Two different Techs called and I told the 2nd Tech who I was assigned to, he then contacted her and told me she was busy but would call ASAP. After about 30 minutes she called to tell me she would be with me in 30 minutes, just wanted to let me know so I would think I was left out again. 

She called within the 30 minutes, we did the fix, she helped me make sure the remotes were programed right and working correctly. She completely turned my attitude around about the Dish Network Techs. I'm still not happy about it taking so long to get to her, but once there, she didn't take very long to get to the problem and get it repaired.

Just wanted everyone to know how it came out.

Thanks again to Mark


----------

